# Rain affect blue water/rigs trip??



## Brew23SeaHunt (Oct 5, 2009)

Got a rigs trip lined up (Petronus, etc) next weekend June 16, wondering if and how all this rain that has hit the southeast will affect water quality, blue water, bite, etc. Sorry, never been (thats why I'm bring people that have :thumbsup and wanted to know what everyone thinks....thanks in advance! (really want to get some yellowfin)


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Should not bother the fishing. Just note that all the close rigs are covered up with shark right now.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You should be OK next week. However later on this season all the muddy water from the Mississippi river will be out in the Gulf the way it was last year. Hopefully we will have some east winds to keep the nasty water towards Lousyanna.


----------



## Brew23SeaHunt (Oct 5, 2009)

close rigs meaning Marathon, Petronius, Beer Can and Marlin? All these covered with sharks? what about Ram Powell and Horn? Thanks


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

The are covered up like white on rice. We had sharks under our boat after being at marlin for 5 minutes, had not even caught a fish yet. Same at the Drillship. They aren't as bad at Horn, but still there.


----------

